# [Sep 26, 2013] Wasteland Weekend (California City, CA)



## Matt Derrick (May 17, 2013)

Join over a thousand fans coming from all over the the United States (and beyond) to gather in the Southern California desert for a four-day post-apocalyptic party. Set up camp at our wasteland compound, surrounded by specially-built sets. Costumes are required and post-apocalyptic campsites and vehicles are encouraged. Live for four days in a world pulled straight out of the Mad Max movies, beyond the grip of so-called civilization.

Top DJs and bands from all over will provide the soundtrack, fire dancers and bonfires will light up the night, and modified vehicles will shake the earth with their engines. Don’t miss it!
This is an ADULTS ONLY event.

Please see the website www.wastelandweekend.com for more information.


----------



## Kamil (May 17, 2013)

THIS IS SO FUCKING KOOL IM TOTALLY GOING


----------



## Ping Pong (Jun 22, 2013)

Hey, has anyone ever gone to this before or plan on going this year? I'd love to hear your story. If I go this year, which I'm thinkin I just may, it'll be my first time to this event. For those of you who have gone, any recommendations on what kind of gear/supplies should be packed other than the regular stuff and things? Thanks!


----------



## pigpen (Jun 22, 2013)

at first I was stoked, then I read of the 100 dollar admission fee. and "costumes" are required? dogs are the only animal other than human allowed. ugh, read the FAQ.

http://wastelandweekend.com/about/f-a-q

was hoping this would be an event in celebration of and preparation for the coming collapse of civilization. the more I read into it, the more it seems like a fucking sci-fi convention.


----------



## Ping Pong (Jun 22, 2013)

100 bones... yeah, that's pretty steep. Still, I'm interested and would be curious to hear stories of the event if anyone has any to tell.


----------



## deleted user (Jun 22, 2013)

100 bucks? fuck that


----------



## Matt Derrick (Jun 23, 2013)

pigpen said:


> at first I was stoked, then I read of the 100 dollar admission fee. and "costumes" are required? dogs are the only animal other than human allowed. ugh, read the FAQ.
> 
> http://wastelandweekend.com/about/f-a-q
> 
> was hoping this would be an event in celebration of and preparation for the coming collapse of civilization. the more I read into it, the more it seems like a fucking sci-fi convention.


 

yeah, this is a cosplay event. i still think it would be rad. probably better than burning man, and i don't think 100 bucks is unreasonable.


----------



## Matt Derrick (Jun 23, 2013)

also, i think the costume requirement keeps the "tourists" out, so it doesn't become like burning man.


----------



## Det77Riot (Jun 30, 2013)

logystyk said:


> 100 bucks? fuck that


Forreal.  I dig this site man!


----------



## deleted user (Jun 30, 2013)

Det77Riot said:


> Forreal.  I dig this site man!


glad you like it bud! get to know people around here, some awesme people on here.


----------



## Det77Riot (Jun 30, 2013)

logystyk said:


> glad you like it bud! get to know people around here, some awesme people on here.


Aye.


----------



## eske silver (Jul 25, 2013)

Yea man! Screw Turding Man!
I'd be down - This does look seriously awesome!
but seriously... Who has 100$ to spare? Plus getting out there. Do they at least feed and water you for free? What about booze? Do they supply free booze?

Psh


----------



## Matt Derrick (Aug 1, 2013)

eske karl said:


> Yea man! Screw Turding Man!
> I'd be down - This does look seriously awesome!
> but seriously... Who has 100$ to spare? Plus getting out there. Do they at least feed and water you for free? What about booze? Do they supply free booze?
> 
> Psh



Ha i doubt it. If burning man doesn't include free booze for 300+ dollars...


----------



## crow jane (Aug 1, 2013)

the QRVWC hits yard restrictions in Mojave (usually under 15mph)

if you like jumping off on the fly


----------



## man of the forest (Aug 16, 2013)

100 little one dollar bills adds up... it would be cool to hit up otherwise.


----------

